# Solved: Outlook 2007 + Vista won't connect to any email server



## OBXlovr (Sep 5, 2008)

I have outlook 2007 + vista home premium. Please forgive me if this has been asked, I searched and couldn't find anything on this specifically.

When I initially set up my outlook it worked like a charm, with an Imap & pop3 account. 

As far as I know nothing has changed (outside of updates) and now the computer will not connect to either email server. I tried removing the email accounts and resetting/reinstalling them. I tried changing the Imap account to pop3 and then back to imap -- none of which worked.

The error gives me is as follows: "Log onto incoming mail server (IMAP): The connection to the server failed." and "Send test e-mail message: Outlook cannot connect to your outgoing (SMTP) e-mail server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP)."

Its always the same error. My internet connection is working fine (i.e. Mozilla and IE7 both work, ping works, I have a working IP, etc.) If it matters, I have tried this on two different internet connections as well. 

Based on this, I believe it is some security or firewall or other setting that is blocking outgoing access to the email server. Anybody know what it is? Any ideas? 

Thanks for the help -- sorry for the long post.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *OBXlovr*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

What firewall and anti-virus programs are you using?
A new update may have changed the configuration.


----------



## OBXlovr (Sep 5, 2008)

Symantec Antivirus. It says Program # 10.2.0.276.

As for a firewall right now I am just using Windows Firewall (vista) and I haven't adjusted the settings.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Double check the firewall settings, just to be sure it is allowing Outlook 2007 Internet access.

For Symantec, do you have e-mail scanning enabled?
If so, see if disabling e-mail scanning makes a difference.


----------



## OBXlovr (Sep 5, 2008)

I disabled and re-enabled Symantec email auto-protect, and it made no difference. I did not see any other email scanning options.

I am not that familiar with Windows Firewall (I used to use Norton). I did not see anywhere to allow a specific connection in the settings. It either was a specific policy, or a general "allow" or "deny" incoming or outgoing connections. However Outlook is listed as a program exception to the block (if you go to "change settings" under "windows firewall" in the control panel). I searched and could not find any other settings.

Any ideas?

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are you running Symantec AntiVirus 10.2.0.276 Corporate Edition?

Does this look like the product?
http://shop.symantecstore.com/store...roductID.53208200/ThemeID.106400/pgm.13399900

If so, can you locate a .pdf file containing the Installation/Configuration settings that can be used?

Is this on a home computer or on a work computer?

Does the POP account work but not the IMAP account? Or, are both the POP and IMAP accounts unable to connect?


----------



## OBXlovr (Sep 5, 2008)

As to the edition -- I don't know. It is a site license copy from the university my wife attends (it is primarily her computer). It does not look/operate like Internet Security I have previously bought if that helps. 

As to the accounts -- I've tried several variations. I've tried an account that is exclusively Pop3 and it will not work. I've tried an account that can either be Imap or Pop3. It does not work under either setting.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Were you able to locate a .pdf file that would contain settings for the anti-virus?

I am leaning towards an update that may have changed the configuration of the anti-virus software.
Unfortunately, I am not able to locate any manuals.

Is there an anti-spam setting in the software?


----------



## OBXlovr (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

Turns out that an old Norton was ont completely removed, the current Norton was putting in an add-in into outlook (!?!?!?!) causing a failure to connect.

Norton even started blocking Firefox 3. So, I got tired of dealing with Norton & trying to figure out where/what to disable, so I just removed Norton all together. Went with CA 2009. Everything works fine now. 

Thanks again.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for posting back and letting us know your solution. :up:


----------

